# T8 to T6 bulb comparison



## rmelancon (Apr 5, 2004)

Updated some numbers: it's been a couple days now and the LUX is increasing as well as some of the other numbers.

I got two of the new T6 bulbs and have been doing some heat, light comparisons to T8s. Here are the initial results using a Sylvania Quicktronic 32WX2T8 electronic ballast. In both cases I am using brand new bulbs.

32WT8 after 20-30 minute burn in
Ballast temperature 107.4 (after several hours)
Bulb temperature 114.5
LUX - 9100
Temperature inside tank 79

55WT6 after 20-30 minute burn in
Ballast temperature 117.5 (after several hours)
Bulb temperature 122.5
LUX - 10100
Temperature inside tank 80

55WT6 with 54wattT5HO ballast
ballast temperature 118
Bulb temperature 158
LUX - 16310
Temperature inside tank 82


So the numbers are pretty close to other claims of about a 10% increase in light. What I don't know is what the wattage/amperage pull is with the T6 as opposed to T8. The one gadget I don't have, WattsUp, would tell me that. From the increase in temperature, I would guess the T6 are pulling a little more amperage but not a lot. I have ordered a 55watt ballast to try them at their full capacity and will do some more comparisons of heat and light. My main concern is when given the full 55 watts they may heat the tank up significantly. So for a little more than twice the cost of a "standard" T8 ($6.98 at HD) you pay around $16 for a T6 bulb and get about a 10% increase in light. The other option, which I will test soon, is pay an extra $30 for a 54Watt ballast and supposedly get about a 40% increase in light, but at the cost of more heat also.


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

How do the two bulbs compare as far as rated "useful" life? 

Are these (t-6) the conversion bulbs that fit in standard t-8 fixtures?


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

Are these the T-6 "lightning rod" bulbs from That Fish Place? (or any other vendor)


----------



## rmelancon (Apr 5, 2004)

Don't know about "useful" life, but would imagine it is on par with most other fluorescents. These bulbs have the medium bi-pin base that is equivalent to T8 and T12 so they fit into existing fixtures and will work as long as they have an electronic ballast.

Got these from NaturalLighting.com, have not heard the term "lightning rod" bulb. They are skinnier than a T8 and I believe close to the same width as a T5.

I've only seen them for sale at That Fish Place and NaturalLighting.com. If anyone else finds other vendors please post here.

Thanks.


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

That fish place carries the "lightning rod" brand. They have actinic or 10,000K bulbs there.

Personally, I like 10,000 K on a frog tank. It makes it look a bit "shady" like it does in the wild under the canopy.


----------



## rmelancon (Apr 5, 2004)

Update - I switched the ballast in the fixture from the standard T8 32Watt to a 54Watt T5HO ballast. I will update the numbers over the next couple of days as it seems to take a few days for the numbers to settle out.


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

any updates?

Are the T5 HO ballasts the same as a workhorse ballast? (the kind that you get from AHsupply)


----------

